# Big Lots Friends and Family Weekend - 7/12 & 7/13



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Heads up Big Lots is having their Friends and Family Event this weekend, Sat. 7/12 and Sun, 7/13.

Saturday -- 2pm to closing....20% off entire purchase with your rewards card

Sunday -- all day, 20% off with coupon from website

I think Clearance mdse might be an additional 20% off but not sure.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I haven't been in Big Lots lately, but this could be good on garden items, like resin angels, croaking toads, fencing, shepherd's hooks, and also for nautical (pirate) items like the wooden pelicans, or fishing bouys. 

They may even have some fall leaf garlands and things in by now, I don't know.


----------

